# EliteMT MPDD



## MsvP@habdichliebhasi (25. Februar 2005)

Hi ihr Boardies!

Hab da mal ne Frage. Sitz grad an nem älteren mac. Da is ne Grafikkarte drin die nicht so recht funktionieren will... leider hab ich keine Ahnung um welche genau es sich handelt und woher ich Treiber bekommen könnnte?

Auf der Karte steht: EliteMT und groß MPDD .. kann jemand was damit anfangen?

Greetz Micha!


----------

